# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Post a Pic! ((MAJOR DU issues with this thread!))

## sho220

Post up a pic...any pic...anything but BP's! This is a site full of pic-happy people. Let's see 'em!


Here's a pic from last winter on one of the few occasions we got a little snow here in Northern VA...

----------


## SPJ

My backyard.

----------


## Karma

my baby <3

----------


## jason221

Okay, here's six pictures of a total of 2006 ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). I need to delete some of those.

First up, my dog in a "I'm depressed" pose. He's really not.


My favorite brand of water.


My leopard gecko's freaky eye.


A random teddy bear.


My fat cat.


Some milksnakes hatching at the fair last August.


...well, you said _any_ pictures... LOL

----------


## JPost

My wiener, Rusty:


One of my tarantulas, Minnie:

----------


## steveo

This is larry my African Grey  :Smile:

----------


## sho220

Cool pics of the fox! Is he a regular?

Nice 3000GT! Love car pics!
Cool freaky eye'd Gecko!

Here's a pic of my R/C 4x4 Truck. HPI Nitro MT w/OS .15 CVR(x)...

----------


## sho220

ummm...nice wiener... :Embarassed:

----------


## mr~python

a chuckwalla:

a roach in my colony laying an egg:

----------


## sho220

My wife Christine and one of our babies...he's got it real tough... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Karma

my other babies...pets..
Buddy my weiner dog
 
Crystal my Yorkie
 
And Sassy my kitty!!

----------


## Shaffer

My friend Jenna and I, snowboarding in Japan.

----------


## BP's Rock

One of my favorite toys  :Cool:

----------


## daaangconcepts

> Post up a pic...any pic...anything but BP's! This is a site full of pic-happy people. Let's see 'em!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from last winter on one of the few occasions we got a little snow here in Northern VA...


Hey.. Your in Stafford VA???? I am too!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## lillyorchid

HERE ARE A FEW DIFFERENT ONES FROM MY COLLECTION THAT I'VE TAKEN OVER THE YEARS....












LOTS MORE ON MY WEBSITE:
http://willowdaisy.com/

----------


## daaangconcepts

Just a few pics...
(notice the year....geeesh....lol)




and my back yard, with a crazy sunset.....

----------


## JLC

Wow, Allison!  You have a true gift for photography!  All of those are so amazing!! I especially love the horse/kitty picture....but I'd hang every one of those on my walls!

----------


## daaangconcepts

> Wow, Allison! You have a true gift for photography! All of those are so amazing!! I especially love the horse/kitty picture....but I'd hang every one of those on my walls!


I agree COMPLETEY... :Very Happy:

----------


## lillyorchid

Thank you guys.  :Smile:  I looooove taking pictures!
I'm working on taking pictures of children since it's really not all that easy to do!

----------


## basuca

ok here are some of my pics


friends at church redy for a play!


the old San Juan ("El morro")


PR racer


Arecibo cost


aview of what I can see if I look out my varandah(sp?) p.s. that tower is part of the observatory


and last pic: me :Very Happy:

----------


## steveo

heres a few photos ive took while out on a wildlife hunt  :Smile:  (p.s i only shoot with a camera  :Smile:  )
Wood Pigeon

a pair of frogs mating this spring

a Wasp Spider



fleshfly

mute swan

Blue-Tailed DamselFly

Common DamselFly

Common Frog

Buff Ermine Moth Caterpillar

Dark Bush Cricket

Meadow GrassHopper

and finally a Collared Dove in flight  :Smile:

----------


## famoussas

Steve and terry with a large burm.





My labrador when he was a puppy.

----------


## JLC

Here's just a tiny selection of some pics I took at the Tucson Sonoran Desert Museum.  Just a glimpse of why I love this desert so much...


Hiding right under your nose!


Humming birds all over the place!



King of the high desert mountains...


And the true royalty of the entire Sonoran Desert...

----------


## sho220

Taken from the bridge of the Coast Guard Cutter Spencer during the "Perfect Storm"...

----------


## snakey68

seems like a fun thread and some great pics up so far as well.

here is a couple while I have proper root round lol

Scottish Sunset took this at a place called Fort William ...



this one was quite recent on the coast not far from me .....


spot the seagull that thinks it's a Flamingo 


now this is what you call a sandcastle , shame some local yobs through stones at it and ruined it ....this in Jersey a small island close to france ( channel islands ) 


flower from my back garden 


little spider from my garden ...called him Hamish.


Hamish again

----------


## mr~python

Judy, rattlesnakes are so cool. i love them. do you ever go out ojn field herping trips to look for gilas, tortoises, chuckwallas, or what not?

----------


## jessie_k_pythons

a photo of me and my husband in F. Huachuca, AZ


Yoshi and me


Avalanche and his Hummer "This is my H2!!"


Avalanche Standing tall

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Black Bart

This li' guy was rescued by my best friend. He is full grown and shorter than my borzoi!!! His family moved away and never returned. My friend, Judy has plans for her daughter to spoil him rotten and show him. I took this today while horse sitting.

----------


## Spaniard

Awesome pictures everyone. Here are a few random shots and lots from the petting zoo I went too. Enjoy.

First Off My cat starring in "Little Red Riding Kitty"




Flower from my backyard.



Swan Relaxing




Crazy Rooster


For my fellow Aries


For Snakey68
Scottish Highlander



Joe Camel


Last but not least this cute little goat

----------


## JLC

> Judy, rattlesnakes are so cool. i love them. do you ever go out ojn field herping trips to look for gilas, tortoises, chuckwallas, or what not?


I have not gone field herping.  :Sad:   But I do plan on doing so once the weather cools a bit...which its finally starting to do, but it still gets pretty darned hot.  Ironically...the thing that makes me most nervous about field herping around here is not what wild critters I may run into...but the cactus.  It's VERY thick around here. 

Here's a few more pics to stay on topic...  :Wink:

----------


## Ginevive

AWEsome pics!!
Nancy, I about died seeing that adorable mini; I would love to get one someday to supplement the normal-size girls we have.

Now for picture time.

A preying mantid that was on our deck Saturday:

 

An awesome sunset as seen from our fromt porch:

 


Mark being a goof while Cuesta just wants to eat:
 

I will post more! We def. need to keep this thread going; it rocks.

----------


## mousch

Woo hoo pictures!


HAY! Taken in Saskatchewan where I want to move back to. (I think I took a pretty good photo! Considering I was in a porsche going 120km!) 


This is my nephew, he's such a goof for any camera!  :Smile: 


I think we all have days like this. This is a Gibbon at the zoo.


And finally this is me and my boyfriend at the TOP OF A MOUNTAIN! 
We climbed it with two friends. It has a peak of 2400m, and it was about a 5-7 km climb. It was a LOT of work, but it was just too cool  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melicious

Random pictures of Justin and I from D.C.

----------


## fergie

All these pictures were taken around the town i come from, Larne 
The Antrim Road coastline on a cold winters day


One of the rare times we get snow on the hills round here


Looking across Sallagh Plateau, hills near my home


Looking down onto Ballygally head, small town about six miles from my house


Plague in memory of a Son of Ulster


Some whin bushes


Shanes Hill, Co.Antrim


Sheep and hills


Looking down into my hometown


Me


Friends villa in Benalmadena, south coast of Spain


Lastly the girls








Went a bit photie crazy there, hope ye enjoyed

----------


## SarahMB

Well I am really enjoying all the pictures. 
Here are a couple my husband took.

Typical summer storm in Texas:



Me and my boy:

----------


## Kara

Kerry stops by...


The beginning of a very rare New England tornado - this started right over our property...



Some crazy storm clouds:



Bug sex...


Some of our resident sting-beasties:


This pretty luna moth spent the night on our kitchen window screen:


Enjoy!

K~

----------


## iceman25

Here are a few of mine:

----------


## sho220

Great pics! Love the shots of Ireland...

----------


## Shaffer

> Kerry stops by...


 
So... Kerry King of Slayer just happened to stop by to see you snakes?? WTF???

----------


## Kara

> So... Kerry King of Slayer just happened to stop by to see you snakes?? WTF???


He usually does when he's in town.

----------


## Shaffer

> He usually does when he's in town.


and how often is that?  He just happened to be in your town?... and stopped by?... and does so whenever he is in your town? 

Sorry for all the questions, but I think it's BA that Kerry comes by...

----------


## Ginevive

Kerry King.. undescribably rocks!!
Wow Fergie; your photos are breathtaking. I feel like I am there, especially your 3rd pic of the hills.. sigh.

More pics; first one at Letchworth State Park, about a half hour away from us; known as the Grand Canyon of the Eastern USA. The Lower Falls:

 

Just a view that I was captivated by..
 

Now, more close-to-home. This was a weird mushroom out back in the woods.

 

Another of our sunsets.

 

Part of Toadwood Stream.

And mcCormick's Tractor; a typical scene around here. In hay-cutting time, our front fields look like John Deere used-tractor-sales lots  :Smile:

----------


## Kara

> and how often is that?  He just happened to be in your town?... and stopped by?... and does so whenever he is in your town? 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I think it's BA that Kerry comes by...


1) Depends on when he's on the East Coast...typically when they're touring.
2) Well, they were playing in MA (nothing fun ever happens in NH  :Wink: ), but close enough for a short road trip.
3) Yes.
4) Yes, if time permits.

----------


## Smulkin

Hah - wicked Kara - simply wicked!

----------


## Shaffer

> 1) Depends on when he's on the East Coast...typically when they're touring.
> 2) Well, they were playing in MA (nothing fun ever happens in NH ), but close enough for a short road trip.
> 3) Yes.
> 4) Yes, if time permits.


how did this start????

----------


## Ginevive

A few more for those with an equine fancy.
Cuesta
 

Before Cuesta had Jenny..
 
Jenny  :Smile: 
 

Emma at a gallop
 
Domingo scratching
 

Emma doing what many moms do when taking kids shopping or to the park.

----------


## Kara

> how did this start????


Kev met him at a reptile show years ago & they've been friends for awhile. Both into herps, both into metal...simple enough!

----------


## Kara

> A few more for those with an equine fancy.
> 
> Jenny



Oooh!!  Pretty neck!!   :Very Happy:   I'm in wub.   :Sunny:  

K~

----------


## cassandra

Here's some pictures I took at the Mission Inn in Riverside, CA:









And then the koi in my Dad's pond back home:

----------


## Spaniard

> Kev met him at a reptile show years ago & they've been friends for awhile. Both into herps, both into metal...simple enough!


My Kinda people.  Thats amazing.

----------


## Ginevive

Thanks K! We finally found buyers/homes for the 2 foals; I admit, it is going to be tough to part with them. 
Cass, that Mission is awesome looking!!

----------


## Laooda

Wow Guys/Gals......  I think this is the best....  It's ALL AMAZING!  I was just outside and these two fell on me... literally! :Embarassed:    ***And that's why, birds do it...bees do it,...***  You know the rest!  More BUG SEX!  Some kind of Beetle...  lil' larger than a June Bug, but STUNNING!  Anyone know what these are?

----------


## steveo

WOW dude ur mates with kerry king!  :Rock on:  does he still keep herps?

----------


## fergie

Excuse my ignorance but i thought Kerry was the name of the snake lol

----------


## Ginevive

Neat buggies Laooda.. not sure what, but pretty colors, and they look happy!

----------


## Ginevive

some more from today..

Monarch butterfly
 

Skull in my garden
 

We grew these bad boys.
 

Have a seat; relax awhile.

----------


## sho220

This is a small waterfall near a lake by our house...




This is Mrs. Sho220  :Very Happy:

----------


## sho220

> Have a seat; relax awhile.


Wow...wish my backyard looked like that!  :Sad:

----------


## daaangconcepts

Ginevive you have a beautiful photo collection.  What kind of digital camera do you use??  It (and you of course) takes great pictures!!! :Smile:

----------


## Ginevive

It's a Fuji FinePix digital. It has optical zoom which is much better than digi zoom in my opinion; but it also has digi zoom. You can put on all sorts of fun lenses just like an old 35mm camera.
 Here's a pic!

----------


## daaangconcepts

Neato!! LOL..All I know is we have a SONY.  I'm sure it does cool things, (it better for the daaang price we paid for it) but only the hubby knows how to change all the settings.

----------


## Ginevive

Mine has what i call an "idiot setting" "automatic" that basically thinks for you.. if the flash is needed, a sensor makes it pop up; then it focuses in on the main subject of your pic.

----------


## cassandra

> Cass, that Mission is awesome looking!!


It is very cool indeed! It was originally a mission, but has since been turned into a 5 star hotel and 5 star restaurant...several US Presidents and lots of Hollywood stars have been married there (Nixon and Bogie, off the top of my head)...

I really wanted to get married there but the prices are IN-SANE. Think of an insane amount for a wedding...and then triple it. And then double it if you want it on a Saturday...and again on Saturday night. And again if you actually want to have guests...bleh...

----------


## hoo-t

> Wow Guys/Gals...... I think this is the best.... It's ALL AMAZING! I was just outside and these two fell on me... literally! ***And that's why, birds do it...bees do it,...*** You know the rest! More BUG SEX! Some kind of Beetle... lil' larger than a June Bug, but STUNNING! Anyone know what these are?


Can't be positive, but from looking in my Audubon Field Guide to Insects and Spiders, I'm guessing Green June Beetle.

Steve

----------


## Laooda

Thanks Steve!   I wish the pix. showed their color better...  They were very MUCH like a Peacock feather...  And we'll obviouslly have a few more around!   lol :Wink:

----------


## hoo-t

> Thanks Steve! I wish the pix. showed their color better... They were very MUCH like a Peacock feather... And we'll obviouslly have a few more around! lol


OK, the peacock feather thing is what was throwing me.  The pics in the book showed a very irridescant sheen, and I didn't see that in your pics.  If yours have that "peacock feather" look, then I'd say definately Green June Beetle!

Steve

----------


## steveo

> Excuse my ignorance but i thought Kerry was the name of the snake lol


hehe nope kerry king is a guitarist in Slayer  :Very Happy:  one of the best in the business  :Cool:

----------


## Rapture

I DID NOT TAKE THESE but I love staring at them. Photos of Hurricane Katrina:

----------


## Smulkin

Those are killer pics but I saw those in an email a good bit ago - pretty sure they predated Katrina and thought the email mentioned Alberta Canada lol.

(found a link: http://www.danrudy.com/gallery/v/2005ABstorm/ )

----------


## Rapture

Well that's just retarded. I got the chain mail as well, only it was about Katrina. Cool pics anyway...  :Razz:

----------


## Ginevive

Those pictures show us just how powerless we are against nature; I love it..!

----------


## SarahMB

Yup, I don't care what the name of that storm is, it's totally awe-inspiring.

----------


## steveo

whoa those pics are amazing im awe struck :eek: , like has been said already , us humans can think were the all powerful beings and whatever but we cant do jacksh*t against something as powerful as that!

----------


## steveo

A few more pics of some beasties i took today  :Smile: 
Pale Tussock Moth - Calliteara pudibunda

 Garden Spider - Araneus diadematus (from the underside)

same spider from above

Migrant Hawker - Aeshna mixta (dragonfly)

Ruddy Darter - Sympetrum sanguineum (dragonfly) pitched

Ruddy Darter - Sympetrum sanguineum (dragonfly)

----------


## snakey68

:eek: wow those are some quality pics steveo. Excellent.

----------


## Smulkin

The infamous dorm smack behind our house "Hunny Hall"




Shot I caught of my bro atop Fuji




My parents' place

----------


## steveo

Thanks snakey  :Smile: 
smulkin awesome shots of fuji :eek: u lucky git getting to climb that motha  :Cool: , i cant even begin to imagine what it was like up there  :Rock on:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Ok so here are my nonsnake pics

Thunderstorm in Casper Wy.


Ground hog Sofa at the zoo


Ostrage at the zoo


Moose carved by a chain saw Millwaukee Wi


Tom Cruises bike Millwaukee Wi


Flower in the back yard


Elephant at the zoo


Casper Wy from casper mountain


Clouds out AirPlane window at 30,000 '

----------


## steveo

great shots freakie frog , i love the work you done on the moose its superb  :Very Happy:  
and that ostrich pic is totally  :ROFL: makes me laugh every time i see it  :Very Happy:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> great shots freakie frog , i love the work you done on the moose its superb  
> and that ostrich pic is totally makes me laugh every time i see it


 Can't take credit for carving the moose it was across the street  in Millwaukee at carries cousins house.

----------


## steveo

oh , still its a great work of art none the less  :Smile:

----------


## fergie

Random pic i took this morning whilst out walking Oscar

----------


## sho220

Nice pic Fergie! Love sky pics. Reminds me of a painting I did a couple months ago...





Some of the sky colors don't come through with a digital pic...In real life it looks similiar to the colors in your pic...maybe a little lighter...

----------


## sho220

Here's a couple pics of my R/C truck...






I love Titanium!!!

----------


## Aric

Everyone has some great pics, now its my turn. Most of these are pics of the area I live in and some other stuff from around the house.

The coolest looking storm clouds ive ever seen

The smokies



and now some other random stuff

----------


## fergie

Some pics from the forest i walk Oscar through at the weekends. Only a five minute drive from my house. Its a beautiful place with some stunning scenery from the breaks in the trees



















The antrim coast road. Recently voted no.5 in a survey of the most scenic areas in the world and its right on my doorstep

----------


## little angels

hey fergie  ur up in larne are ya?? beautiful area! i used to live up in dundalk and newry!

----------


## fergie

> hey fergie ur up in larne are ya?? beautiful area! i used to live up in dundalk and newry!


Hi little angels, i am indeed up in the wonderful larne. The town itself is a bit crappy but the surrounding areas are stunning. I take it you live over the border, where abouts? Down in newry you have some beautiful scenery, especially up in the Mourne mountains and the silent valley

----------


## jglass38

This is one of my girl's coworkers doing his job...

----------


## little angels

i like the place up there...im down in kilkenny now..not as nice as up north tho...i miss being north of the boarder...scenery, people and god dont get me started on missing the accents lol

----------


## fergie

> i like the place up there...im down in kilkenny now..not as nice as up north tho...i miss being north of the boarder...scenery, people and god dont get me started on missing the accents lol


Good thing its not to far to drive up then, seeing as you are missing us gentle northern irish folks and our scenery. I've spent some time down on the west coast and it is equally as stunning as the antrim coast road and the nicest bunch of people you could hope to meet  :Smile:

----------


## Schlyne

A friend taking shots at the lake in Germany.


A neat millipede I owned once upon a time


The really spectacular photos I have taken are in my gallery, in the link posted in my sig.

----------


## Vomitore

Kylie. The morbid labrador! Fear this blonde beast of blasphemy!



Sacred yet? Ok then try this one!


She's so evil she can't even look at you! 


Yes. She's THAT evil. Btw, nevermind the boxers in the background.

----------


## Laooda

:Razz:    Yea, she's REALLY has me shaking in my boots!  Scared she might hit me with her wagging tail!  LOL!   Whata sweet face!  Labs are sssooo great!

----------


## Laooda

So, Rob came in last night and said, "Thought you might like this"???   :Confused:  

lol!  I think it's AWSOME!

----------


## Vomitore

WTH is that?

----------


## Laooda

> WTH is that?


Wellllll.....  It used to be a snake!  lol

----------


## lillyorchid

I'm with Vomitore on that one!

----------


## little angels

> Good thing its not to far to drive up then, seeing as you are missing us gentle northern irish folks and our scenery. I've spent some time down on the west coast and it is equally as stunning as the antrim coast road and the nicest bunch of people you could hope to meet


thats why im up there at least every 3rd weekend didnt go as far last week ended up in cavan and dundalk but sure hopefully goin to belfast the week after next

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome pic Laooda; if you don't want that, mail it to me; it'd fit in with my decor!

----------


## recycling goddess

as a collector of skulls... i would LOVE to have that in my collection!!!!!

----------


## Ginevive

What is the oddest skull you have? Mine is a small turtle skull that Mark found out at a job site.. that, and my horned frog skull, from one that I tried to rescue, but he died of red leg; buried the frog in the garden, and dug up the skull the next year!

----------

